# My Favorite WWII Aircraft Wallpapers, by lesofprimus.....



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Heres the best ones I've found so far...... My resolution is set at 1152 x 864......


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Second installment.....

ANY OTHERS TO ADD??????? PLEASE DO SO.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pics les - im gonna save the Corsair one to my comp. (In the first post)

Heres 2 ive had for a while, I normally make up my own but ill have to find them.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice shots guys! CC, I have some P-38 shots of the one in our museum that I will post for you.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is a few, CC. I thought I had more shots of it than this. Guess I better get more before it leaves.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Heres a -38 for ya CC...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2004)

Argh, I went to hit upload and hit submit...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks guys - unfortunately ive seen most of them and are safely stored on my computer 

The victory roll one is one of my personal favourites 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

Awesome pics guys!  
Unfortunately, I don't have much to add to it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Well maybe u can use some of these and start a collection....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

That's the plan!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

some nice shots there, even if they did take a while to load..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea theres quite a few...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah there is a bit...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Couple more...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Love that last one!  What a backdrop!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2005)

Lesofprimus, you got a good taste of pics! Your pics rule 100% among all the others!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are a few of mine, I took all of these.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some of my personal favourites (I have many more).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

YOINK!! 8) (That means I'm copying them for myself.  )

Nice ones!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2005)

Some more. (there are still more!)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice! Huntress III used to be displayed in our museum. The owner, Bob Converse took it back to Shafter Airport about a year ago. It was a real beauty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Loving the P-38 one and the Sm.79 one 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Chedder Cheese. Liking the new sig


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks! 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice pics everybody!!! I have also more than 500 WWII Aviation Art pics but too lazy now to upload... 

I usually use them for creating new Euroepan Air War mainscreens, as wallpaper, for www's, etc...

Check out my homepage/section mainscreens for some of those...  

BTW, Cheddar Cheese - I love your signature picture!!! Very cool!!!! 8) 

S!
Pišíš


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

You could say my siggy looks Stirling!  Ok that was a DREADFUL pun


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmm, I thought it was a Halibag...


I always thought the gear legs were too stalky and tall...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Nah the Halifax is much uglier 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 4, 2005)

The plane that is, not the city.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok, there is 4 Halifaxes. The plane, the Canadian City, The British City and my building society  The plane is ugly though


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 4, 2005)

But not the Canadian city.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 5, 2005)

This is my favorite one even though it is not exactly quite a WW2 plane. I present you with the massive B-36 Peacemaker parked next to a B-29. Look at the size difference.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

It is a monster! Nice to see it next to a B-29 for size comparison. I remember when they built the AF museum in Ohio, they originally has the B-36 outside, then decided to move it inside. The doors in were definitely not big enough and they had to open up the side of the building to get it in there!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2005)

Hmm, only a P-51 and a Kurier-type aircraft missing there to won the World Press Photo... 

But if you compare this one with nowadays civilian aircraft - she'd be a smaller sister.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

Not really a smaller sister. 

B-36 Peacemaker
Wingspan: 230 feet
Length: 162 feet 1 inch

Boeing 747
Wingspan: 195 feet 8 inches
Length: 231 feet 10 inches


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2005)

how dare you say the halibag was ugly!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Why does everyone call it the Halibag, it sounds lame


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2005)

evan, I thought the B-29, of course...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry, my bad. Yes, the B-29 was big in it's day, but today doesn't seem so large.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 6, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Why does everyone call it the Halibag, it sounds lame





You've got the reason for me calling it that, then!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Erm, I think I get it


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 7, 2005)

From what I know the B-36 Peacemaker was a heavy bomber intended to replace the B-29 as a heavy bomber. One things for sure. I would hate to be on the receiving end of that bomb-load as Japan. The bombing site wouldn't exactly look good after this plane had done its carpet bombing of a city. It actually flew in the Cold War, as a nuclear bomber/heavy bomber of the Americans. I have all sorts of images of it I should post at some stage.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Post them ASAP! There are all sorts of great pics of the B-36, its a fantastic plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2005)

the B-36 was never really intended to bomb japan, from the outset it was designed as an inter-continetal bomber to hit germany from america, it was later used during the cold war...................

and it was the hilifax crews that dubbed it the "halibag", and you can't argue with them.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

I can, they were probably much shorter than me


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Erm, I think I get it



It means I call it the Halibag because I think the plane is lame...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

well that's not the original reason it was called that............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Well it should have been 



GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, I think I get it
> ...



Aha so I did get it


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh, a smart one now, are we?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are some B-36 pics that I have.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmm, what happened in the first??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

I never realized it had been fitted with jets. Kind of an odd combination, isn't it? Or was it part of a trial?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope, it was a widely used variant, the B-36J, as well as the mothership in the FICON combo...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

I see. Well, I guess I'll have to do a bit more reading! 
Thanks, GRG.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

The first pic is missing his rudder......... WTF??????


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a mental image of an over-keen pilot and a mechanic running and waving after him as he taxis off to the runway...........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't know the story with the missing rudder, but that must have been fun. That rudder is humungous, so I would imagine that it would feel a little strange to fly it that way. Someone sent me the picture with no story. Looks like a pretty clean break off. Wish I knew...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

Musta been a real bitch to land that thing.... Hope there wasnt a cross-wind......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, me too!

(Nice new avatar, les.  )


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

It certainly would have been an adventure! "Hey Bill, why is the rudder so easy to control...Oh SHIT!"


----------



## evangilder (Jan 9, 2005)

BTW, Les, the new Avatar is cool. Looks like the "war face".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

hehe love it........

nice pics to.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Oh, a smart one now, are we?



Too damn right I am!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Sorry, my bad. Yes, the B-29 was big in it's day, but today doesn't seem so large.



No, sorry, my fault - it wasn't that obvious.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok, here we go some more images for your enjoyment. I hope you enjoy these B-36 Peacemaker pictures, one of the biggest Prop engine bombers that never really dropped a bomb in anger.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 27, 2005)

Great pics! Love the first one! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah! Great pics! I love the formation shot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

Lovely pics! 8) Im a huge fan of the B-36 (Excuse pun)


----------



## PhoenixDelta (Jan 24, 2009)

Evangilder, I don't know if it was the same one but I have a little story to tell about the B-36. I was stationed at the SAC base at Ellsworth AFB back in 1955, flying F-86D's with the Air Defense Command. One day I was startled to see a B-36 on final approach with no rudder. It created quite a buzz in our outfit but since we weren't in SAC we were out of the loop for the buzz about what actually happened. Since there is nothing I could find about the incident on the internet, your picture is probably of that bird.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like Hillzdevo's last pic is the missing rudder!

Couple of pics I've used as backgrounds on and off (the last pic is my current desktop pic. First and third were Internet finds, the rest I took):


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Some of mine.....


----------



## backtothewind (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's my contribution
















Now maybe you can help me out.

I'm looking for a high res picture of RAAF SBD's in formation, similar in many ways to the one above. I have seen it as a signature on another forum but haven't had any reply

Does anyone know of this picture?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2009)

Dont know anything about RAAF Dautless', but that pic u posted up above just went into my Best WP Folder...

Top notch shot...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2009)

The RAAF never had SBD's. I believe you're thinking of RNZAF birds. Great pics BTW


----------



## <simon> (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm happy to see my display picture feature in the first instalment...!
Great pictures!


----------



## backtothewind (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't you just love the state of the cowling on No 5.

Wildcat they could have been RNZAF. Do you have any link to the photo?

Roger


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Is this the pic Rog? scroll down a little.
Wings Over Cambridge - Last Stand in Singapore - by Graham Clayton


----------



## backtothewind (Feb 5, 2009)

That's the one and that's the forum I tried to contact ............... now I just need to source the full size image.

Thanks Wildcat


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2009)

That's NOT originally a RNZAF bird. The roundels have been super-imposed over top of the US roundels.






The big clue is the fact that there are USN birds in the background. Also, the white is too white, and the angle of the inner circle on the wing is slightly off as well.


----------



## backtothewind (Feb 6, 2009)

In fact looking along the flight line no 3 and 4 have US star and bar, well star anyway


----------



## sturmer (Feb 6, 2009)

these are the wallpapers i mostly use. the zero is my favorite of the list


----------



## backtothewind (Feb 7, 2009)

Wildcat and Catch 22 the trueth is out

Now you see it






Now you don't






Blame an over patriotic Kiwi and PaintShop, got to admit it was a good job 

Here are some more excellent shots, makes me want to go out and spend some cash on a 1/48 Dauntless  
















Nice details of the underside on that last one.

If anyone wants some of a PBY here is the site they canme from

LIFE: Life On Midway - Hosted by Google

Roger


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent shots mate! I thought it was a genuine kiwi bird until Catch mentioned the white. Also had doubts over the flight gear worn. Anyway looked good though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2009)

I down sized them a bit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 27, 2009)

U guys know this is for Wallpapers right??? Some of those posted could never be Wallpapers.... If u dont change/alter or delete them, I will.....


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 29, 2009)

just found this site ,the wallpapers are fantastic, got some pics i took at old warden last summer,i live in the uk so old warden is home of the shuttle woth collection of vntage and edwardion aircraft.


----------



## smackers (Oct 7, 2009)

View attachment W Berlin Express 800x600.bmp


View attachment W Baz WS 800x600.bmp


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## smackers (Oct 8, 2009)

Also ok in 1024x768


----------



## gepp (Oct 16, 2009)

here are a few of mine


----------



## Pong (Oct 16, 2009)

Great photos here, guys. Really nice shots of the Dauntless.


----------



## gepp (Oct 16, 2009)

few more i have too many favourite wallpapers


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2009)

...some great wallpapers Guys!


----------



## gepp (Oct 18, 2009)

these ones have been my wallpapers for the last month always swaping and changing


----------



## gepp (Oct 18, 2009)

How do ya make the pics smaller when ya post them?
These are massive.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2009)

gepp said:


> How do ya make the pics smaller when ya post them?
> These are massive.



By downsizing them before uploading them.


----------



## Pong (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are a couple of favorites.


----------



## Locke (Jan 27, 2010)

Two of mine:

Sources:

The Chase by ~Rigamortiz on deviantART
Tightening the circle by ~bazze on deviantART


----------



## Pong (Jan 27, 2010)

First one just went to my wallpaper folder, awesome pic.


----------



## Pong (Feb 3, 2010)

Not exactly WW2, but I found it on Google.







One of my favorite carrier shots.


----------

